# Some pics = NEW PICS PAGE 2 March 15th



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We were going to get rid of this wood pile long ago, but the kids LOVE playing on it...









My baby 






















































The buckling I have to go out and check on every few hours to make sure he's getting a full belly <posted about him in kidding section>, he's my lil sweetie
dam is red boer/nubian and sire for all my kids is our fullblooded boer buck.




























My herd queen, and 2nd in command reminding each other where they stand...






















































Trouble and her doeling









Ithma and her 8 week old twins...









Madison and Flash are growing so fast! They are just under 40lbs now









And one more....

Anyone care to caption this next one?? :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

AW! love em, they're getting big too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Thanks  We're having so much fun with them!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Your picture taking skills are amazing 

Your babies are so gorgoues! The one thing I miss about the boers, they are so cute as babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

They are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the picture where the two does and headbutting and the kids are watching. )


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

WOW ,you have really beautiful goaties and you take some really awesome pictures!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Beautiful..... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Wow Candice they are getting soo big. I love how rich red colored Troubles kids are. Madison and Flash are growing really fast. It is so sad to watch them go from newborns to adults so fast but I guess that its good they are growing this well or I would say we have problems.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Beautiful photos!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Thanks so much everyone, I love stalking them with the camera when I have a chance 

Roger - I totally agree, I wish they didn't have to grow up so fast! Madison is such a 'chunk' hehe! We're starting to work with them on a leash, Flash is so laid back he just kind of goes with the flow, I'm going to be heartbroken when we eventually have to sell him :'(


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

I always like looking at your pictures! Beautiful!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Nice shots!

Hey, on your little doe with the creased (longways) ears....if you take a small piece of popcicle stick (a little smaller than the width of her ear) and duct tape it to the top part of her ears, it will possibly take the crease out of it. Leave it on till it falls off by itself. In registered shows the crease is an automatic disqualification....I dont know about 4-H. The folds at the bottom do not matter....although I have one doe now, the previous owner tried to "just slice the skin and pull the bottom of her ear down, when she was born" and he cut off the whole bottom of her ear!!!
You can tell me to stay out of your business if you want. LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Thanks Kathy! I actually did fix the girls ears 2 nights ago, I used cardboard pieces from a shoe box, and taped the girls ears - the one girl that has the twisted ear, and then the one that has the ends that are folded up. So the folded up ends don't count against them? That's a relief, because I don't know that her ears will look 'normal' but this could help a little, and my kids want to use her for 4-H. I'll definitely check to make sure it's acceptable in 4-H.

I am sorry the breeder cut off her ear! Poor girl! Ouch, I can't imagine that felt good!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

I love Troubles doeling! she looks just like mom...


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

What is the photo effect you did on the picture of the head shot of the blonde traditional style kid? I love it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*



SkyesRanch said:


> What is the photo effect you did on the picture of the head shot of the blonde traditional style kid? I love it!


Thanks! For the first one I used something called midnight sephia action, and the second one I used Dave's Oriton glow and then used the midnight sephia action, and then adjusted the photo to the exposure I wanted using levels, brightness and contrast ----- Photoshop.

Do you have photoshop? If so pm me your email address and I can try emailing the actions to you. They have to be extracted and loaded into photoshop. They are my favorite actions


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the past couple of days...*

Just some random pics of the kids on Saturday having fun on our back porch

The white one closest to my daughter is the youngest and he is the biggest of 6 kids! Last year this doe's kids weren't real big. They are kiko and boer - I think this time they take more after their sire than their dam. 









He's such a poser, haha.... we will most likely wether this guy









Our red doeling that my son named, Midnight Mischief. She is being registered under his name and he may use her for 4-H as well as another doeling who is a littler older - first year doing 4-H....
Any opinions on her are welcome, as we're not sure yet, but either way we're keeping her. Dam is boer/nubian and sire is boer - 









Mischief and her twin, Rock Star <--- my 4yo nicknamed him that 













































My lil buddy, Rock Star, I don't have a nickname yet, cause I call him 'My baby' LOL


















We haven't found a name for this doeling. She's SUPER SWEET, and if you are around her, your not going to miss her, because she will constantly be jumping at your legs demanding attention and checking out your clothes. We aren't keeping her, but I sure do adore her.
Dam is kiko, sire is buck










Her many Expressions...



























LOL 


















The boys. The one on the right is the biggest kid of the Feb bunch, he is the twin to the doeling I posted above. He's also super sweet and loves to be snuggled with. For some reason his ears folded closed! So I put some cardboard/tape on them to open the back up. He'll look 10x better! 
We're not sure if he'll be a good commercial buck yet? 
Dam is kiko and sire is boer - so I guess we'll see. 


















We had to do a quick pic of our doe, Ithma, and her buckling, Flash for a potential buyer for him. 
Flash is such a good boy, love him SOOO MUCH. He's 9 weeks old, and weighs just under 40lbs. 









It was getting dark so not a great pic...









I will be glad when the rain goes away for a few days so I can go stalk them more with the camera!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice babies and cute names! Rock Star could be Kid Rock! LOL


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very, very nice babies! I have to say that I love the boer/kiko cross. I'm a boer person so of course I like them, but the kiko adds a little something else. The buckling should be a good commercial sire, he looks good. As long as he eats good and gains right he'll be awesome. 

The doeling you mentioned is gourgous! I love her coloring. Its hard to tell just how capacious she is but she definatley has some real eye appeal and style. I like her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW!! They are all SOOOOOO pretty! I totally LOVE the doeling without a name.  She really is an eye catcher!! The red kids are gorgeous too!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

mischief and rock star certainly make a lovely pair!!! The doe with out a name is really pretty! I love the snip on her nose


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute....love some of the facial expressions... LOL... :laugh: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

They are beautiful!! Thanks for sharing.......I love your photo's.


----------

